
Apple cuts App Store approval time to just one day - darkcl
http://www.cultofmac.com/428101/apple-cuts-app-store-approval-time-to-just-one-day/
======
breakingcups
The article seems to mention this is for new submissions only, what about
updates? Presumably these can be verified faster than new apps?

------
mdorazio
Can anyone on HN confirm this? I haven't released anything new on the App
Store in a couple years.

~~~
anonred
It looks to be true, which is great news:
[http://appreviewtimes.com/](http://appreviewtimes.com/)

